# What happened to Niagara Cycle?



## scooter_trasher (Aug 5, 2018)

What happened to Niagara Cycle , they don't have anything in the way of tires that I can use anymore, and won't give an answer on whether they ever will again.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 6, 2018)

I heard a similar story a couple days ago. Someone thought maybe they were in financial trouble, but no one seems to know for sure. I hope that isn't the case as I buy from them regularly.


----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 6, 2018)

Yeah, me too. They have had a nice selection w/ very good prices.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 7, 2018)

Went on the site today and there is a down for maintenance page , that says (sorry this store hasn't opened or is temporarily down for maintenance), now the question is where to buy tires?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2018)

scooter_trasher said:


> Went on the site today and there is a down for maintenance page , that says (sorry this store hasn't opened or is temporarily down for maintenance), now the question is where to buy tires?



@John Chain Treads in all colors!


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 7, 2018)

what tires are you guys looking for? I can get most brands/styles.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 7, 2018)

26x1 3/4"  black     26x2.125 duro clay small brick


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2018)

pedal4416 said:


> what tires are you guys looking for? I can get most brands/styles.




cain ye stil geet Kenda 28 x 1.50's?


----------



## Boris (Aug 7, 2018)

Checked Google to see if they might have changed ownership. Now, I've never had any trouble ordering from them and have always been satisfied, but WOW, was I surprised to read these reviews! Comparable to the ones we got where I used to work. And no, it wasn't because of me! It was because they were a bunch of liars!
https://www.resellerratings.com/store/Niagara_Cycle_Works


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 7, 2018)

Boris said:


> Checked Google to see if they might have changed ownershp. Now I've never had any trouble ordering from them and have always been satisfied, but WOW, was I surprised to read these reviews! Boy these reviews are comparable to the ones where I used to work. And no, it wasn't because of me! It was because they were a bunch of liars!
> https://www.resellerratings.com/store/Niagara_Cycle_Works





Looks like they're history to me. Last time I ordered from them was in 2015 and I ordered a bunch of crap from them. No issues back then.


----------



## vincev (Aug 7, 2018)

Boris said:


> Checked Google to see if they might have changed ownership. Now, I've never had any trouble ordering from them and have always been satisfied, but WOW, was I surprised to read these reviews! Boy these reviews are comparable to the ones where I used to work. And no, it wasn't because of me! It was because they were a bunch of liars!
> https://www.resellerratings.com/store/Niagara_Cycle_Works



were you ever employee of the month ?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 7, 2018)

There is a similar thread on Bike Forums FYI, not sure the news is good.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 7, 2018)

I never had a problem , but I bet the local bike shops did!


----------



## morton (Aug 8, 2018)

Always got great service and prices.  Call em' up, place order, give credit card number, done.  Never waited more than 6 days.  I also liked that they carried a lot of items I couldn't get else where.  Going out of business....bummer dude!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 8, 2018)

If it takes 6 days, they didn't carry it, but reshipped it after they received it from somewhere else.  
Tires are made in batches, possibly every few years, so the world inventory for a particular old-style tire can get depleted before a new batch hits the market.


----------



## RustySprockets (Aug 12, 2018)

That's unfortunate.  The few times I dealt with them, I always got good service and accurate order fulfillment.  Their prices seemed fair and shipping was fast enough to satisfy my needs--I considered them a resource.


----------



## RustySprockets (Mar 6, 2019)

Looks like Niagara Cycle might be back in business, with a new owner and a new, awkward-to-type, branding--The-bike shop.com!

Here's the actual link to their site, but the familiar niagaracycles.com will re-direct you, as well.

https://thebikeshopstore.com/about/


----------

